# Budget talk



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Will the measures announced in last night´s Budget affect you? . Will the rise in tax on alojamento local, from 15% to 35%, affect you? I know some people rent out apartments in their homes or even whole houses. "Owners with houses rented for short-stays in local accommodation, they pay taxes on 35% of turnover, instead of the current 15%. The idea of the Government's approach in this activity of those taxes that are incurred by landlords who have properties in the traditional rental" 
apart from that, a new "Coca-Cola" tax, and the tax on beer goes up (but not wine!! )............ the sugar tax (coca-cola) levy is meant to be directed towards financial boost to the health service and will depend on the amount of sugar in individual drinks. 
"The tax applied on sugar drinks will charge between 8.22 and 16.46 euros per 100 litres of drinks included in the listing. So, drinks with sugar or sweeteners are included in tax on alcohol and alcoholic beverages (IABA) embracing drinks with low alcohol content, with more than 0.5% and less than 1.2%. When the sugar content is less than 80 grams per litre, the tax will be $ 8.22 per hectolitre when the amount of sugar is equal to or greater than 80 grams per litre amounts to 16.46. Are excluded from this taxation milk based beverages, soy or rice, fruit juices and fruit Nectars and seaweed, vegetables and cereal drinks, almonds, cashews and hazelnuts."

Beer but not wine! "The Government will increase again next year the tax on beer, spirits and liqueur wines in 3%. The beers will pay a tax that starts in 8.22 euros per hectolitre for alcohol lower volumes and that goes up to 28.90 euros per hectolitre in the case of the volumes of higher alcohol."

Will the rise in taxes affect the golden visa investors? 
"The tax on assets, which shall be known as "the additional property tax", will be applied to the real estate heritage from 600,000 euros and includes not only individual contributors, undivided inheritances and companies in which the properties are directly affects its operation. Taxpayers will pay 0.3% of the amount which exceeds the threshold of EUR 600,000. The urban buildings classified as "industrial" species, the urban properties licensed to tourism (accommodation) will be out."

all quotes are translations from Diário de Noticias


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I reckon the dreadful exchange rate will affect me a lot more.


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

This will kill PT Golden Visa. 
Spain becomes more attractive even with modelo 720. Cost of living is lower in Spain. 
Quality of real estate is better. 
Sad news for expats and locals for sure...


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

This is no point in buying any real estate in Portugal from now. Rent rent rent.


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> I reckon the dreadful exchange rate will affect me a lot more.


I think so

The poor old pound, hasn't been so low for 168 years according to the institution masquerading as the "Bank of England"



Per RT (Russia Today)

" *Sterling plunges to its lowest level in 168 years*
The British pound has fallen to a low measured against a basket of trading currencies not seen since the mid-19th century, according to the Bank of England (BoE) ".


----------

